# FreeBSD 9 i386 HVM Boot Fail



## tangi (Apr 18, 2013)

Did someone here have an issue starting FreeBSD I386 9.0 RELEASE  HVM after kernel build? Machine reboots when loading loader.conf. I heard that FreeBSD 9 i386 works only on PV kernel, I'm not sure about this, can you confirm it?

Thanks.


----------

